# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR XI] Page blanche en fin de rapport

## mathieu44800

Bonjour,

J'ai parcouru la FAQ et vu qu'il arrivait que des pages blanches apparaissent en fin de rapport.

Malheureusement, la solution apporte ne rsoud rien...

Je prcise que mon rapport devrait faire 4 pages (et il en fait 5) et que tout le contenu est plac dans l'en-tte du rapport...

Si quelqu'un a une ide ??

Merci d'avance

----------


## arapahoo

Bonjour

oui essaie de raccourcir tes sections(tasser en hauteur).

cordialement

----------


## mathieu44800

Salut,

Merci de ta rponse...

Mais les sections ne sont pas trop grandes, elle ne font pas plus de la hauteur d'une page.

Je me demande si ce n'est pas une histoire de saut de page cache !

Est ce que c'est raisonnable de tout mettre dans la section en-tete de rapport ?

Cdt,

----------


## arapahoo

Peut tre qu'il est prfrable de te servir d'une autre section si tu le peut.
Tu peux mme crer un groupe bidon pour te servir d'un entte de groupe.

----------


## zorgov

Est-ce que tu utilises le "suppress" sur les sections o il n'y a rien?

----------


## luatwork

salut

 ta place, je m'assurerai dans un premier temps, que la dernire page fait partie de l'en tte du rapport : ajoute un champ texte dans chaque section du rapport, le texte tant le nom du rapport.
A l'dition, tu verras de suite quelle section est affiche : tu pourras la supprimer (clic droit sur la section, supprimer)
sinon, vas voir dans l'expert section, et coches "supprimer la section vide" sur toutes les sections que tu ne veux pas diter

Par contre, je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu mets tout dans l'en tte
c'est un tableau crois que tu utilises ?

----------

